#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм - общий >  > > >  >  >  К вопросам сублимации сексуальной энергии

## Kim K

Добрый день, форумчане!
сегодня я немного просмотрел форум по вопросу секса и отношения к нему форумчан. Я увидел несколько точек зрения, под одну из которых, я хотел бы немного написать и привести чуть ссылок.

Конечно тема родилась спонтанно, просто потому что я не смог определиться в какую из выживших тем сексуальной тематики добавить свое сообщение... поэтому я решил открыть новую тему. 
Так же о теме хочу отметить, что она на мой взгляд довольно важная, поэтому я просил бы форумчан отнестись к ней с бережностью, не устраивать перепалок или выяснений, нужен ли секс или не нужен, или вообще что это такое.
скажем так, тема больше практическая чем теоретическая (хехе, я имею ввиду в контексте направленности, заявленной в названии темы), поэтому всем, кто может или хочет поделиться чем-то с практической точки зрения, я буду крайне признателен. 
Остальных же я очень прошу о бережности! Очень-очень!

Коротко:
Определю понятие сексуальной энергии, так как тема ориентирована в разбор этого понятия. На мой взгляд, это энергия, которая насыщает мысли человека в котором она активировалась в конкретный момент времени, некоторым "сексуальным ароматом". То есть при росте ее интенсивности, может получиться даже как в анекдоте: "Доктор, но это же не я рисую эти неприличные картинки!!"

Теперь вопрос, что делать с этим всем когда оно появляется и наростает. Конечно, в некотором смысле, вывод очевиден, особенно если мы говорим о человеке, у которого есть постоянный сексуальный партнер. 
Хотя, конечно, и тут все имхо не так просто, особенно если речь о практикующем буддисте, ведь "сексуальная энергия" это так сказать, ярлык, который мы накладываем на некоторые движения энергии по нашим каналам, а то желание, которое эти движения в нас пробуждают -- лишь наша собственная интерпретация. Если смотреть в корень, там есть ряд ощущений, возникающих в различных частях тела от перемещения ветров, однако эти ощущения _интерпретируем именно мы._
Но ок, когда о человеке с партнером, то хоть как-то но понятно. А если речь о человеке который проживает сам? Конечно, и тут есть решения вроде проститутки, но по вышеописанной причине, имхо, это больше походит на обезбаливающее, в то время как наростающее желание имхо подобно наростающей боли в гниющей ране. То есть можно принять обезбаливающее, спору нет, но гниение это никак не остановит, и даже более -- сделает незаметным.

Поэтому возможно, немаловажным становится вопрос: а к чему, собственно говоря, идет влечение? Будда советовал монахам ходить на кладбища, куда выбрасывали трупы малоимущих; там они потихоньку разлагались, и естественно, монах имел возможность изучать "анатомию своей страсти" во всей ее полноте. Так же, к "небесным погребениям" обращался Шантидева в "Бодхичарьяаватаре" говоря -- иди и смотри, сластолюбец)) (цитата неточна, конечно же). 
В нашем, западном обществе, процесс умирания тела и его разложения вынесен в некое "*табу*", тема так сказать грязная и неприятная, и смотреть там не на что. Поэтому с ходом такого забуривания головой в песок, кроме как Ютуба, увидеть воочию, что же на самом деле мы так желаем, в общем-то и негде (не связывая свою жизнь с медициной). Однако Ютуб лично мне не дал ответа на вопрос -- к чему же конкретно порождается влечение, и потому процесс поиска продолжался. 
Сегодня стало отличным от других дней по той причине, что процесс этот из абстрактного брожения по Гуглю конкретизировался к двум конкретным сайтам.
*1.* профессиональный сайт Visible Body http://www.visiblebody.com/ 
Достоинства -- очень сильная детализация всех тканей, огранов и костей. Интерактивная модель. Очень красиво, очень доступно + очень удобный интерфейс.
Недостаток -- платное использование, весьма недешевое. 
Бесплатный триал (сборка-разборка головы): http://www.visiblebody.com/Tour_Demos (Ланч Демо)
Хехе)) надо бы предложить разработчикам сайта ввести при регистрации доп.пункт для описания цели регистрации: "Буддист. Изучаю Анатман на примере тела"))
*2.* Google Body Browser http://bodybrowser.googlelabs.com 
Достоинства -- бесплатно, доступно, просто.
Недостатки -- возможно потребует мощной машины. Дома протестирую.

Конечно, нельзя сказать, что теперь я знаю ответ на вышеозвученный вопрос, однако с помощью этих двух сайтов, я думаю, его поиск конкретизируется к весьма конкретным формам.

На случай, если среди форумчан есть и другие люди, все еще пребывающие в процессе поиска, подобном моему, и так же не знающие, с какой стороны подходить к изучению предмета своего поиска, я решил поделиться вышеуказанными сайтами.

Всем спасибо!

p.s. Если будете писать ответ, пишите, пожалуйста, конкретно о заявленной теме  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Спасибо!


*16.01.11.*
Так как тема всеже стала серьезно захламливаться, я приведу так же ссылку на разъяснение которое я сделал сравнивая то, что я хотел сказать и то, что было увидено. Я сделал это сравнение чтоб свести на нет тот ком непонимания, который породился из непонимания самого первого поста, то есть этого
http://buddhist.ru/board/showthread....307#post384307

небольшое *объявление* для тех, кто вдруг решит о чем-то меня спросить

----------

Маргарита Астра (27.01.2011), Стивен (14.01.2011)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Поэтому возможно, немаловажным становится вопрос: а к чему, собственно говоря, идет влечение?


К объекту неведения. Вы ж сами пишете, что энергия--это ярлык, а желание--это интерпретация. Когда нет концентрации на чем-то одном, ум отвлекается на разные предметы, какие только обладают, с Вашей точки зрения, ценностью. Если телесные формы интересны, ум цепляется за них. Дальше эта мысль проходит сама собой, но Вы её возобновляете и подпитываете. Пока какие-то формы связываются Вами с интересным и приятным--будет влечение к этим формам.

----------

Kim K (13.01.2011), Алекс К (23.01.2011)

----------


## Neroli

Если с утра до дочи впахивать, то всё само собой сублимируется. Впахивать хорошо в красном кресте, в хосписе опять же, на БВЖС короче.

----------

Lanky (12.01.2011), Сергей Хос (12.01.2011), Юндрун Топден (12.01.2011)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Если с утра до *дочи* впахивать...


Оговорочка по Фрейду?

----------

Chok Drang (22.01.2015), Артем Тараненко (14.01.2011), Леонид Ринатович (15.01.2011), Паня (14.07.2013)

----------


## Lanky

> Если с утра до дочи впахивать, то всё само собой сублимируется. Впахивать хорошо в красном кресте, в хосписе опять же, на БВЖС короче.


Проверил на себе- не получается.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Возможные варианты:

1.Надо пережить гормональный всплеск соответственно возрасту. Потом терзания несколько ослабнут, не волнуйтесь. Поищите все-таки страстную партнершу и будьте с ней ласковы. Можно поискать партнерщу значительно старше Вас. 

О костях и о движении ветров Вам рассуждать, думаю, еще пока не стоит :Smilie:  Для того, чтобы отказаться от своих некоторых чрезмерных желаний нужна правильная мотивация, правильные размышления и правильные условия. А без этого себя никак не сдержать. 

2.Если есть неуемное страстное сексуальное желание, возможно, у Вас чего-то переизбыток в организме или недостаток. Пойдите просто к врачу, к сексопатологу. Можете принимать бром :Smilie: 

3.Пойдите к своему Учителю и спросите, что  ВАМ КОНКРЕТНО делать.

Что касается правильного использования сексуальной энергии на Пути, ЕСДЛ http://www.theosophy.ru/lib/dl-prakt.htm :



> ИСПОЛЬЗОВАНИЕ СЕКСУАЛЬНОСТИ НА ПУТИ
> Рассмотрим роль сексуального влечения на тантрическом пути. Начнем с запретов, которые нравственность личного освобождения, полностью основанная на принципе воздержания от причинения вреда, налагает на неправильное сексуальное поведение. Конкретные разновидности сексуального вреда подробно описаны в "Сокровищнице явного знания" Васубандху. .....
> 
> .....С точки зрения буддистов, половой акт может использоваться на духовном пути, так как он способствует мощной концентрации сознания, если только практикующему свойственно непоколебимое сострадание и мудрость. Роль полового акта заключается в том, чтобы выявить глубокие состояния сознания (описанные ранее в связи с процессом умирания) и продлить пребывание ума в таких состояниях, с тем чтобы направить их силу на углубление осознания пустоты. Простой же половой акт не имеет с духовным развитием ничего общего. Если человек достиг высокого уровня практики мотивации и мудрости, то соединение двух половых органов не способно отвлечь его от соблюдения такой чистоты поведения. Йоги, достигшие высоких стадий пути и наделенные всеми должными качествами, могут проявлять сексуальную активность и при этом строго следовать всем монашеским предписаниям.


Копите непоколебимое сострадание и мудрость.

----------

Леонид Ринатович (15.01.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (13.01.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (13.01.2011)

----------


## Буль

Уважаемый Kim K, сколько Вам лет?

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Уважаемый Kim K, сколько Вам лет?


Что ты по каждому поводу возрастом интересуешься? Сия напасть, может в любом возрасте одолеть, кроме уж совсем почтенного.

----------


## Леонид Ш

Мне тема интересна, именно в аспектах связанных с трансформацией сексуальной энергии, в другие виды. Знаю у индуистов есть действенные методы, но пока не пробовал применять, ибо интерес пока сугубо теоретический. Трупы не канают, считаю что созерцание трупов не панацея, кто-то как я, просто не впечатлительный и не брезгует видами разложившейся плоти, а кто-то может и вообще некрофилом стать  :Smilie:

----------

Леонид Ринатович (15.01.2011), Паня (14.07.2013)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

ЕСДЛ: ".....С точки зрения буддистов, половой акт может использоваться на духовном пути, так как он способствует мощной концентрации сознания, если только практикующему свойственно непоколебимое сострадание и мудрость. Роль полового акта заключается в том, чтобы выявить глубокие состояния сознания (описанные ранее в связи с процессом умирания) и продлить пребывание ума в таких состояниях, с тем чтобы направить их силу на углубление осознания пустоты. Простой же половой акт не имеет с духовным развитием ничего общего. Если человек достиг высокого уровня практики мотивации и мудрости, то соединение двух половых органов не способно отвлечь его от соблюдения такой чистоты поведения. Йоги, достигшие высоких стадий пути и наделенные всеми должными качествами, могут проявлять сексуальную активность и при этом строго следовать всем монашеским предписаниям. "

Извините, ЕСДЛ не мог такого сказать. Уверен, что это ошибка переводчика Джефри Хопккинса или тов. Капанадзе, коих бывает немало. :EEK!: 

Из материалов сайта спасения Тибета:

Далай-лама: не можешь быть монахом – не носи монашеских одеяний
7 января 2010 | Версия для печати
На продолжающихся в эти дни учениях в Бодхгае духовный лидер тибетского буддизм Его Святейшество Далай-лама выступил с жесткой критикой в адрес тех священнослужителей, которые, не являясь монахами, облачаются в монашеские одежды, вводя в заблуждение людей, обращающихся к ним за помощью. 

Поводом для безапелляционного выступления Далай-ламы, потребовавшего, чтобы подобного рода священнослужители сняли монашеские одежды, послужило его недавнее общение с монахами традиции Тхеравада. Его Святейшество Далай-лама встречался с бирманскими монахами в рамках крупного международного форума «Парламент мировых религий», проходившего в прошлом месяце в Мельбурне (Австралия).

«Я знал, что в Бирме по сей день сохранилась очень сильная традиция медитации (шаматхи и випашьяны), и потому выразил бирманским монахам знаки почтения, - рассказал Далай-лама. – Во время нашей беседы они сказали мне: «Мы – последователи одного и того же учителя (Будды), но между нами огромная разница». 

Когда я услышал эти слова, во мне возник внутренний протест. Разумеется, различия между нами есть, однако основой все равно остается Виная (свод монашеской дисциплины). Мы следуем санскритской традиции Винаи (Муласарвастивада), а они - традиции Тхеравада. В нашей традиции полностью посвященные монахи держат 253 обета, а в их традиции - 227. Я изложил все различия между нашими двумя традициями Винаи, и бирманские монахи с изумлением спросили меня: «Как, у вас тоже есть Виная?!».

Комментируя этот случай, Его Святейшество Далай-лама подчеркнул, что корнем буддийской Дхармы являются монахи, соблюдающие обеты Винаи. «Однако в наше время появились люди, которые носят монашеские одеяния, и при этом имеют жен. Порой мы оказываемся в совершенно отчаянном положении, когда нам приходится задавать вопрос: «Вы монах с женой или без жены?» - заметил он под раскатистый смех 30 тысяч слушателей.

В качестве примера подобного печального положения вещей Его Святейшество Далай-лама привел Монголию, что в той или иной степени можно экстраполировать и на буддийские регионы России. 

«Это никуда не годится, когда нам приходится спрашивать человека, облаченного в монашеские одеяния, есть у него жена или нет, – заявил Далай-лама. – Еще во времена царя Трисонга Децена, когда он, Падмасамбхава и настоятель Шантаракшита действовали сообща, они провели четкое различие между монахом и мирянином, в том числе тем, кто практикует тантру. Это очень скверно, когда находятся люди, которые надевают монашеские одежды и ведут себя как монахи, при этом не являясь монахами». 

Его Святейшество вспомнил еще одну встречу, которая состоялась у него некоторое время назад в Польше с женщиной-профессором, посвятившей себя изучению буддизма в Монголии. «По ее признанию, некоторые монгольские монахи говорили ей, что хотят быть буддистами 21-го века, то есть женатыми «монахами». Она спрашивала меня, возможно такое или нет?

Держать в чистоте обеты монаха и одновременно иметь жен невозможно – таков был мой ответ. Монашеская традиция берет начало от Будды Шакьямуни, и, согласно этой традиции, монашество подразумевает обет безбрачия. Мы не можем менять этот уклад, ссылаясь на то, что кому-то было явлено то или иное видение, и теперь можно быть монахом и иметь жену. Конечно, в тантре упоминается о разного рода видениях божеств. Однако что касается норм монашеской дисциплины, то они незыблемы, и здесь не может быть никаких исключений. Эти правила были изложены самим Буддой Шакьямуни», - подчеркнул Далай-лама.

Его Святейшество Далай-лама вспомнил то чувство неловкости, которое он испытал, когда во время одного из визитов в Монголию облаченный в монашеские одеяния Хамбо-лама Монголии подвел к нему маленькую девочку и представил ее как свою дочь.

«Нам нужно быть очень внимательными в этом вопросе. Не можешь быть монахом – не носи монашеских одеяний», - подчеркнул он.

Духовный лидер тибетского буддизма отметил, что подобное положение вещей отчасти связано с теми нелегкими испытаниями, которые выпали на долю монгольских народов, на долгие годы утративших возможность исповедовать свою традиционную религию. Он вспоминал свой первый визит в Монголию, состоявшийся в 1979 году: «Монголия тогда по-прежнему была коммунистической страной, и на практику Дхармы были наложены жесткие ограничения. В стране еще оставались монастыри, и я обратил внимание, что пожилые монгольские монахи читали молитвы на тибетском языке. Они не могли разговаривать на тибетском, но знали письменный язык, и мы общались друг с другом в письменной форме. Я писал им свои вопросы, а они, в свою очередь, писали мне ответы.

Монголы говорили, что если читать молитвы на тибетском языке, то в них будет больше благословенной силы. Это подобно тому, как мы, тибетцы, говорим, что если читать молитвы на санскрите, то они несут больше благословения».

Как бы то ни было, в настоящее время главным ориентиром должно быть восстановление чистой монашеской дисциплины, которая со времен буддийского царя Сонгцена Гампо составляла суть тибетского буддизма. По всей видимости, тема укрепления монашеской дисциплины в ближайшее время станет одной из центральных тем на всей обширной территории распространения тибетского буддизма.

Напомним, что в прошлом месяце в монастыре Тергар в Бодхгае состоялся семинар по Винае, возглавляемый Его Святейшеством 17-м Кармапой Оргьеном Тринлеем Дордже. В жарких дискуссиях о тонкостях монашеской дисциплины и возможности восстановления полного монашеского посвящения для женщин принимали участие монахи и монахини из всех основных монастырей школы Кагью, расположенных в Индии, Непале, Бутане и других странах.

Его Святейшество Далай-лама, со своей стороны, пригласил встреченных им в Мельбурне бирманских монахов посетить тибетские монастыри для совместного обсуждения свода Винаи. 

«Когда эти два бирманских монаха сказали мне, что между нами большая разница, мне стало не по себе, и я задумался - что же делать? Я сказал им, что у нас есть различия в количестве обетов, а в остальном правила одинаковы. Я пригласил их посетить наши монастыри для обсуждения Винаи с нашими монахами, чтобы мы могли чему-то научиться у них и с надеждой, что и они, возможно, смогут чему-то научиться у нас. Очень важно ближе знакомиться друг с другом», - отметил Далай-лама.


Юлия Жиронкина

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

В одной из подобных тем на форуме приводилась цитата Намкая Норбу Ринпоче насчет осознанности в сексуальном соитии. Собственно, только следуя указанному совету удалось извлечь пользу из основного инстинкта). А так многое перепробовал, трупы,к сожалению, не помогли хоть и насмотрелся на них в свое время. 
P.S. В тему, на ночь глядучи  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ostrbor

> Определю понятие сексуальной энергии, так как тема ориентирована в разбор этого понятия. На мой взгляд, это энергия, которая насыщает мысли человека


Понятие энергия, как мне кажется, правильно применять только к материи или к движению материи. Когда вы говорите, что энергия что-либо делает, то получается масло масленое. Способность системы совершать работу не может совершать работу. Это делает сама система.

Когда вы говорите, что некая энергия насыщает мысли человека, то, скорее всего, вы имеете ввиду нечто. Это нечто - неизвестное. Поэтому оно может существовать, а может и не существовать.




> Теперь вопрос, что делать с этим всем когда оно появляется и наростает.


Нужно больше примеров. Больше опытных данных. Больше полевых исследований. Больше конкретики. И тогда многое встает на свои места. Чем дальше мы уходим от пространных описаний, отвлеченных от жизни, тем меньше недоразумений.




> мы накладываем на некоторые движения энергии по нашим каналам


Откуда вы узнали про каналы? Вы имеете непосредственный опыт переживания чего-то, что называете каналами? Может быть слово, называющее это нечто, не совсем правильно подобрано? 

Отвечать на вопросы не надо.

----------

Eugeny (13.07.2013)

----------


## Майя П

Верхняя чакра - называется "Великое блаженство" то есть ВСЕГДА начинается в голове и заканчивается там же.... вот и пользуйтесь этим... половая чакра - это только поддержание... но процесс то в мозгах у людей...

----------


## Legba

> Мне тема интересна, именно в аспектах связанных с трансформацией сексуальной энергии, в другие виды. Знаю у индуистов есть действенные методы, но пока не пробовал применять, ибо интерес пока сугубо теоретический.


Самостоятельно лучше и не пробуйте. Там есть некоторые чисто физические аспекты - трудно выполняемые и чреватые нанесением себе нешуточного вреда. 

ИМХО - монахи вот, как я заметил, чо-то не особенно волнуются темой сублимации. А мирянам надо заводить постоянного партнера, и выкинуть трупы и каналы с чакрами из головы. Если кто-то будет готов практиковать такого рода садхану, его Учитель не забудет об этом упомянуть, я вас уверяю.

----------

Ersh (13.01.2011), Дэчен Намджрол (14.01.2011), Иван Петров (14.01.2011), Леонид Ринатович (15.01.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (13.01.2011)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Самостоятельно лучше и не пробуйте. Там есть некоторые чисто физические аспекты - трудно выполняемые и чреватые нанесением себе нешуточного вреда.


Почему же, есть и довольно не мудреные методы. 




> ИМХО - монахи вот, как я заметил, чо-то не особенно волнуются темой сублимации. А мирянам надо заводить постоянного партнера, и выкинуть трупы и каналы с чакрами из головы. Если кто-то будет готов практиковать такого рода садхану, его Учитель не забудет об этом упомянуть, я вас уверяю.


Естественно для мирян, которые собираются и дальше оставаться мирянами, это все ни к чему. А вот для мирян, подумывающих о брахмачарье и принятии монашества, вполне годная тема.

----------


## Иосиф В

Простите за цинизм, не получается сублимировать так не сублимируйте, займитесь маструбацией если нескем.
По личному опыту скажу что если упорно практиковать бренность то произойдет чувственное отторжение от того же женского тела, но есть вероятность что вас сдвинет и подсознание решит что и разлагающийся труп не так уж и отвратен, главное стравить "давление".
Вобщем реальная работа по сублимации требует Учителя, методом тыка можно что ни будь фатально сломать.
ИМХО

----------

Викарий (15.01.2011)

----------


## Kim K

> Уважаемый Kim K, сколько Вам лет?


Добрый день, Бао. Лично я не вижу как этот вопрос относится к теме, но если вы видите, обоснуйте свой вопрос. Спасибо.



> Отвечать на вопросы не надо.


 Хе-хе) Спасибо, что бережно отнеслись к теме и писали только то, что может ввести ее в конструктивное русло.



> А мирянам надо заводить постоянного партнера, и выкинуть трупы и каналы с чакрами из головы.


 Я думаю, что если мирянин возьмется целью "завести себе постоянного партнера", он заведет себе нечто другое. Например, года четыре назад я имел опыт совместного трехлетнего проживания с "постоянным партнером", по итогам которого понял -- "заведение партнера" тема гораздо более глубокая, чем кажется на вервый взгляд. *Потому что живя с партнером, ты становишься взаимообусловлен им*. В смысле, больше нет "тебя", но есть "ты в контексте партнера". Его мыслей, воззрений, поведения... отношения к Дхарме, например. Поэтому "заведение партнера" мне видится чем-то гораздо менее честным, нежели визита к проститутке, например. Конечно, если речь не о "партнере в практике Дхармы".

Что же до трупов, то я говорил не столько про отвратительность в противовес притягательности (это неахтишный метод) сколько о реальной сложносоставности в противовес кажущейся цельности. Я вроде даже написал это очень прямо там где говорил про сайт Вижуал Боди.



> Простите за цинизм, не получается сублимировать так не сублимируйте...
> ИМХО


 Хе-хе) и вам спасибо за бережное отношение о котором я просил. Конечно, вы очень добры ко мне, так как помогаете практиковать терпимость, и за это огромное спасибо. Но это хорошо для меня, а не для темы. Я же хотел дать нечто полезное многим) Так как Анатман -- это базовое положение буддизма и Анатман (воззрение) является Анатманом только когда переживается как Анатман, то любое подспорье, которое может помочь "пощупать" Анатман такого объекта как "человеческое тело" имхо очень важно для любого практикующего. 
Т.е. долго и умело рассуждать про Анатман приводя кипы цитат -- это неплохо конечно, но это бла-бла, если глядя в зеркало вы все еще видите "себя". Или если глядя на девушку, вы все еще видите "объект сексуального влечения".
В любом случае, постановка вопроса вами "не получается сублимировать так не сублимируйте" на мой взгляд, внутренне противоречива, так как продолжая ее можно сказать: "не получается практиковать Дхарму -- не практикуй"))) 
Впрочем -- то ваше право относиться так или иначе; мое право смотреть, что не получается, и искать причину по которой не получается. Заменять на другую причину и смотреть на другой результат. Мне это кажется гораздо более логичным.

----------


## Аньезка

Мне кажется, это чувство не сублимируется.
Его можно только мучительно пережить, полностью осознавая. И в какой-то момент попустит  :Big Grin:

----------

Raudex (14.01.2011)

----------


## Kim K

> К объекту неведения. Вы ж сами пишете, что энергия--это ярлык, а желание--это интерпретация. Когда нет концентрации на чем-то одном, ум отвлекается на разные предметы, какие только обладают, с Вашей точки зрения, ценностью. Если телесные формы интересны, ум цепляется за них. Дальше эта мысль проходит сама собой, но Вы её возобновляете и подпитываете. Пока какие-то формы связываются Вами с интересным и приятным--будет влечение к этим формам.


 Да, Денис, спасибо большое за ваш ответ. Я это и имел ввиду, подразумевая, что там где есть влечение, на самом деле нет влечения. Там есть нечто, _осознаваемое_ нами как "влечение", но это нечто вовсе не "влечение" в прямом смысле этого слова.
Почему?
Потому что у влечения есть объект влечения. Если же мы рассмотрим тело девушки, которая вызывает в нас влечение, мы не найдем того, что было бы "объектом влечения". 
Поэтому некое переживание, которое мы осознаем как "влечение" в нас порождает наше собственное восприятие сложносоставного как цельного. Меня раньше удивляло, почему когда столь желанная девушка становится наконец "твоим партнером", ум начинает находить в ней множество недостатков. По утру у нее не так уж хорошо пахнет изо рта... ноги не столь и ровные... смех не столь и таинственен. Хехе) что я тогда думал по поводу этой своей интроспекции я пересказывать не буду, однако теперь полагаю, что разочарование это логичный результат любого сансарического "счастья" -- потому что объект, вызывающий это "счастье" никогда не был предметом нашего желания. Предметом желания всегда выступают наши собственные воззрения, которые мы приписываем конкретному объекту. ЕСДЛ говорит об этом часто -- что у желаемого все позитивные стороны кажутся стократ большими, а негативные не замечаются. Т.е. мы сами производим ремастеринг полученной об объекте информации в соответствии с собственной жаждой. 
"Я хочу чтоб объект был такой" -- говорит подсознание и делает implementations.
И какой же выход? вооружиться против своего подсознания грозным лицом? я полагаю -- изучить объект желания на предмет реального положения вещей.

Спасибо, Денин еще раз за ваш ответ.

----------

Антончик (23.08.2013), Леонид Ринатович (15.01.2011)

----------


## Kim K

> Мне кажется, это чувство не сублимируется.
> Его можно только мучительно пережить, полностью осознавая. И в какой-то момент попустит


 Ну, если предположить, что "влечение" это пробужденная в нас энергия, которую мы опознали в неверном ключе (что приводит к "конфенто-букетному периоду и прочему"), то мне кажется логичным, что если данная энергия будет осознана нами в правильном ключе, то она приведет не к "конфетно-букетному периоду и прочему", а к чему-то другому, более конструктивному и менее оторванному от Дхармы.
Я это подразумеваю под сублимацией, хотя, скорее всего употребляю это слово не совсем традиционно.

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> Глеб, при всём к Вам уважении... Извините, но это какая-то совсем уж гомофобская агитка, а не ролик. Сайт у них вообще умиляет: "любовь против гомосексуализма". А у геев типа любви никакой нет? Они все порочные содомиты, нарушают волю Божию, и попадают в гиенну огненную, ибо ваистену! 
> Так что вопрос доверия к подобной статистике(она предвзятая изначально), остается открытым...


Собственно исследование Марка Регнеруса http://www.sciencedirect.com/science...49089X12000610

----------

Германн (13.07.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (14.07.2013)

----------


## Эделизи

> Я не могу сказать, что у меня много знакомых гомосексуалов, но среди них никакого неадекватного психоэмоционального состояния я не наблюдал, в отличие от знакомых гетеросексуалов, если уж мы занимаемся необоснованными спекуляциями.
> 
> Гомосексуализм —это биологическая норма. Это не психическое заболевание и оно никак не влияет на социальную адекватность человека. Поэтому будет неудивительно, если неадекватное эмоциональное состояние у гомосексуалов проявляется не чаще, чем у гетеросексуалов.


Долго молчала, но выскажусь. Работала в гомоклубе ельцинской поры. Писала подводки для местной гей-дивы, есличо. 
Так там перевербовать натурала в геи считалось обыденным подвигом. Особенно это было заметно на охранниках. Ребята после армии туда приходили за хорошей зарплатой (ельцинские времена, помним) а выходили все как один геи. Их даже разыгрывали между своими: "через какое время даст".

----------

Пема Ванчук (13.07.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (14.07.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Гомосексуализм —это биологическая норма.


Неужели?

----------

Aion (14.07.2013), Аурум (14.07.2013), Германн (13.07.2013), Паня (14.07.2013), Пема Ванчук (13.07.2013), Эделизи (13.07.2013)

----------


## Sadhak

Ладно, оставим статистику в покое. Вот верим ли мы, что глядя на лицо человека мы можем сделать хоть какой-то первичный вывод о его нравственности, характере? "Дориана Грея" все смотрели? Ну, вот почему пороку, разврату и т.п. почти всегда соотвествует определенный тип лица или мимики, которое нами определяется с первого взгляда?

----------


## Ашвария

> Ладно, оставим статистику в покое. Вот верим ли мы, что глядя на лицо человека мы можем сделать хоть какой-то первичный вывод о его нравственности, характере? "Дориана Грея" все смотрели? Ну, вот почему пороку, разврату и т.п. почти всегда соотвествует определенный тип лица или мимики, которое нами определяется с первого взгляда?


Этот роман уже входит в школьную обязательную программу в Украине. Это раз, и делайте выводы.
Второе. Это Вам по фильму так показалось, а в жизни всё иначе.
Дурят людей. И фильмами тоже.
И никакой *сублимации* в самоутверждении половых извращений нет. Это действительно всё не в тему выглядит. Есть конечно генетические отклонения, но люди с -Х, ХХY, Y0, ХХХ, ХYY и др. не в состоянии контролировать свои врождённые особенности. Но их весьма небольшое количество. А этих других особенных множество разных, и они подлежат уголовной ответственности в той же мере что и все другие люди.

----------


## Кайто Накамура

а кто ругает геев и требует ограничивать их права тот очевидно рискует родиться в следующей жизни геем и узнать что это такое когда притесняют может из-за этого и становится геев всё больше не то что в старину многие народы и не слыхали про такое а теперь повсюду появляются такие граждане так что будьте бдительны не дайте сансаре себя обмануть !  :Wink:  она знает на какие кнопки нажать и поэтому те люди которые хотят как лучше и вроде бы защищают самые правильные ценности на самом деле ухудшают себе камму и потом обеспечат себе не самое удачное рождение, а оно вам надо

----------


## Neroli

Суть гомосексуализма:



> - Что там за шум на улице, Бэрримор?
> - Это гей-парад, сэр.
> - И чего же они требуют, Бэрримор?
> - Однополой любви, сэр.
> - Им разве кто-то запрещает?
> - Нет, сэр.
> - Так почему же всё-таки они шумят?
> - Пидо...сы, сэр.

----------

Анакс (13.11.2016), Антончик (03.09.2013), Аурум (14.07.2013), Германн (13.07.2013), Дхармананда (15.07.2013), Кузьмич (16.07.2013), Нико (14.07.2013), Паня (14.07.2013), Пема Ванчук (13.07.2013), Светлана Тарасевич (14.07.2013), Сергей Хос (14.07.2013), Эделизи (13.07.2013), Юй Кан (15.07.2013)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Суть гомосексуализма:


Это не суть. У геев нет возможности семью создать.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (14.07.2013)

----------


## Bob

> становится геев всё больше не то что в старину многие народы и не слыхали про такое


Неправда. Гомосексуализм был всегда, и у первобытных племен, и в античном мире(др. Греция, др. Рим). Позже в связи с появлением монотеизма, гомосексуализм стал табуирован. Ну а с либерализацией в современном мире, он вышел из "тени". Вот и возникает эффект увеличения кол-ва геев.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (14.07.2013)

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> а кто ругает геев и требует ограничивать их права тот очевидно рискует родиться в следующей жизни геем и узнать что это такое когда притесняют может из-за этого и становится геев всё больше не то что в старину многие народы и не слыхали про такое а теперь повсюду появляются такие граждане так что будьте бдительны не дайте сансаре себя обмануть !  она знает на какие кнопки нажать и поэтому те люди которые хотят как лучше и вроде бы защищают самые правильные ценности на самом деле ухудшают себе камму и потом обеспечат себе не самое удачное рождение, а оно вам надо


а зачем небезызвестный ринпоче делает рекламу гомосексуализму "венчая" такие пары? Чтобы пастве карму подпортить?

----------


## Аурум

> а зачем небезызвестный ринпоче делает рекламу гомосексуализму "венчая" такие пары? Чтобы пастве карму подпортить?


А разве в каком-то течении буддизма есть процедура "венчания"?

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> А разве в каком-то течении буддизма есть процедура "венчания"?


поэтому я и  взял это слово в кавычки. Но, раз ринпоче венчает, значит и венчание должно быть :Wink:

----------

Аурум (14.07.2013)

----------


## Буль

> Все темы по этому поводу  закрыты тут, поэтому сюда пихнул. Статья конечно задела за живое, особенно в свете последних событий.


За какое "живое"? Вас усыновили педофилы? Или что-то обратное?

----------

Aion (14.07.2013), Bob (14.07.2013), Нико (14.07.2013), Паня (14.07.2013), Пема Ванчук (14.07.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (14.07.2013)

----------


## Буль

> Работала в гомоклубе ельцинской поры. Писала подводки для местной гей-дивы, есличо.


Мм... Не могли бы вы описательно пояснить суть вашей работы? Что именно вы писали? Как это выглядело?

----------

Нико (14.07.2013), Паня (14.07.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Гомосексуализм —это биологическая норма.


Думаю, с точки зрения буддизма это не так.
Гендерная принадлежность - это indriya, т.наз. "фактор доминирования в психике", по определению Рудого. Несовпадение полового влечения с этим кармическим фактором (то есть, по сути, с обстоятельствами текущего воплощения) должно считаться девиацией с т.зр. абидармы.

----------

Германн (14.07.2013), Пема Ванчук (14.07.2013)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Думаю, с точки зрения буддизма это не так.
> Гендерная принадлежность - это indriya, т.наз. "фактор доминирования в психике", по определению Рудого. Несовпадение полового влечения с этим кармическим фактором (то есть, по сути, с обстоятельствами текущего воплощения) должно считаться девиацией с т.зр. абидармы.


Я и не говорил, что буддийская норма, я сказал биологическая. А гендер и направленность полового влечения вообще-то разные вещи.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Способствует распространению вида?


Кстати, могут способствовать. Например, если разрешены гомосексуальные браки, они могут усыновлять детей или рожать суррогатных, и таким образом, способствовать распространению вида.

----------


## Эделизи

> Мм... Не могли бы вы описательно пояснить суть вашей работы? Что именно вы писали? Как это выглядело?


Хабальский юмор. Приводить в пример - ни один монитор не выдержит.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Неужели?


Да, он широко распространён среди различных видов животных.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Кстати, могут способствовать. Например, если разрешены гомосексуальные браки, они могут усыновлять детей или рожать суррогатных, и таким образом, способствовать распространению вида.


"Алкоголизм способствует вождению, так как, если разрешено вождение в пьяном виде, они будут ездить по дорогам и тротуарам".

----------

Айрат (14.07.2013), Паня (14.07.2013), Светлана Тарасевич (14.07.2013), Эделизи (14.07.2013)

----------


## Aion

Даёшь "Гомосексуализм и просветление"!!!

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Но мы же не можем считать нормой все, что существует? Каковы тогда твои критерии ненормальности?


Кстати, в некотором смысле можем  :Smilie:  Всё изначально совершенно, ¿no?

Но на прикладном уровне нормальным можно считать всё, что не мешает нормальному функционированию общества. Мешают ли педофилы этому? Мешают, так как наносят детям травмы. Мешают ли геи, воспитывающие детей? Вопрос сложный и малоизученный, но если статистика скажет, что большая часть детей, воспитанных в однополых семьях, нормально социально адаптирована, значит, наоборот, помогают. Мешают ли функционированию общества геи, которые не воспитывают детей? Не мешают вообще. Геи могут нормально жить в обществе, выполнять работу, заниматься всем тем же, чем и натуралы. Следовательно, их наличие для общества нормально.

Для практики буддизма гомосексуализм нормален только если он ограничивается платоническими отношениями. Тут немного другой критерий нормы. Но нельзя ведь распространять буддийские нормы на небуддистов.

----------

Bob (14.07.2013)

----------


## Антончик

> Слишком мало насущных забот, чтобы иметь время на эти размышления.
> Первичной ознакомление с буддийским материалом - не более года, думаю.
> Первая поездка в Дхарамсалу в этом году? Или только телетрансляции и книги?
> Прибежище либо пока не принято, либо недавно принято.
> Учителя или Благого Друга доступного пока нет, может, видит иногда.


Это повод смеяться над человеком "ах смотрите какой дурачёк, ах смотрите какие у него смешные проблемы, у нас-то у крутых такого нет, хаха, а он ещё и все рассказывает о них - вдвойне смешно, хахаха"?????
Не можете помочь о чём речь тогда?

Можно вспомнить себя в самом начале. Или в ситуациях, когда омрачения или какие иные негативные состояния ума, эмоции активно проявляются и с ними сложно справиться. Из такого вспоминания по идее должно в конце концов возникнуть сострадание к тем, у кого сейчас то проявляется, кто сейчас в такой ситуации, даже если вы всё успешно преодолели. Но никак не: "да ты же мальчик не круче нас, чё ты тут вякаешь про свои проблемы - посмотри на нас, у нас их нет".
Вырубают всегда все эти бесконечные разговоры и в реале тоже - кто как неправильно что сделал, где и как неправ: "не будда он, не будда ещё, эх, не то что мы".

Ещё более удивляют иногда такие ситуации, когда человек спрашивает информации или совета по такой-то проблеме, а ему говорят: "ты что считаешь себя умнее всех, хочешь показать какой ты крутой". В чём логика, в чём разум - непонятно. Ибо если человек спрашивает совета, или имеет проблему - то он по определению не считает себя круче чем те, у кого он спрашивает этого совета, и видимо его мотивация - решить проблему, а не доказать остальным, что он "круче всех". Что как-бы очевидно.

Давайте будем чуть более прочувствованы и чуть более сострадательны к другим? Даже если они не обладают какими-то крутыми качествами и достижениями в данный конкретный момент. Это не повод. Всё равно все эти явления временны и подлежат исправлению, изменению, или там самоосвобождению и т.д.

Вопрос в том, будут ли ваши слова способоствовать этому, или же будут гнобить - "у тебя есть недостатки, поэтому ты не имеешь права задавать вопросы на тему того, как с этими недостатками работать".

Извините, если кому-то мои слова покажутся резкими.

----------


## Антончик

Если выкинуть все выяснения отношений и разборки, то пока что самое на мой взгляд по теме это вот эти сообщения:




> Скорректирую течение дискуссии) Проблема заключается не в сублимации, т.е. замене естественного сексуального влечения каким либо заменителем, здесь то как раз все просто - нашел себе подругу и практикуй её на здоровье  . Речь в устранении привязанности к данному действу, с такой точки зрения , во всяком случае, к этому вопросу подходят в учениях Ваджраяны и Дзогчен. Как уже неоднократно говорилось в теме, есть метод сутраяны , заключающийся в подавлении сексуального желания через созерцание трупов, грубо говоря. Данным действом достигается освобождение от этой пагубной привязанности, служащей, к слову, основным фактором, способствующим нашему воплощению в мире желаний. Без устранения привязанности к переживанию сексуального соития достижение реализации невозможно, в этом думаю со мной все согласятся. Способ Ваджраяны, насколько мне известно,  заключается в практике радостных йидамов, так называемой секс-йоге и пр. Т.е. достигается преобразование сексуального желания, которое таким образом вместо привязанности способствует познанию единства пустотного блаженства и ясного осознавания, что тоже все мы понимаем, или во всяком случае можем прочесть в тантрической литературе. Подход Дзогчен заключается в поддерживании созерцания, чистой осознанности, присутствия во время секса. Переживание осознавания природы ума является лучшим противоядием от всех бед, в т.ч. и от возникновения пагубных привязанностей). Ощущения во время секса не теряются, их острота даже больше, но они не "увлекают", не вызывают цепляния за них, а словно безразлично проплывают мимо. Это не просто, но возможно. От себя добавлю что для осуществления сего необходимо предварительно хорошо попрактиковать випашьяну и медитацию ясного света для обретения некоторой силы ума, достаточно для того чтобы потом его не "унесло" во время секса.





> *Kim K*
> Если не ошибаюсь, то йога Туммо как раз ее и сублимирует. 
> Привлекательность партнера осознается умом. Мое мнение, энергия вожделения толкает нас вовсе не к разрядке с партнером, а к переживанию недвойственного блаженства переживания единства ясности и пустоты, которое еще называют вместерожденным. Поэтому иногда после разрядки где-то в глубине сознания возникает чувство разочарования. Будто стремился вовсе не к этому. 
> 
> Созерцание вожделения, как при випашьяне, раскрывает природу ума, так как само вожделение может быть сильным, а значит, его легче отделить от фона ясности. Такой поворот восприятия от вовлеченности к созерцанию можно в каком-то смысле назвать сублимацией. Но если действовать через контроль пран, то тут как раз используется метод разжигания внутреннего огня, Туммо. В нем энергия вожделения используется на начальной стадии и поднимается выше к входу в центральный канал, где и происходит разжигание огня. На этом этапе вожделение осознается уже иначе, как бы эстетически. Можно сказать, что происходит первый этап трансформации энергии. Далее, огонь поднимается по центральному каналу и начинает нагревать и плавить бинду в чакрах, пропитанную субстанцией-бодхичиттой. Все это сопровождается трансформацией ощущения вожделения на все более высокие уровни. От вожделения к эстетике, от эстетики к состраданию-бодхичитте и т.д. до глубочайших уровней недвойственной мудрости.
> 
> Проблема в том, что йогу внутреннего Огня невозможно практиковать, не имея определенных уровней постижения пустотности. На каждом этапе трансформации энергии нужно поддерживать недвойственное осознавание пустотности. Иначе практика превращается в двойственное восприятие ощущений и быстро переходит во что угодно, но только не в йогу. К тому же энергия вожделения на разных уровнях сильно увеличивается. И без способности к невовлеченному созерцательному отношению к ней практикующий быстро превращается в перевозбужденного маньяка, который готов в этом состоянии трахать все, что движется. Эта энергия становится неуправляемой, точнее, практикующий становится ее рабом и судорожно ищет разрядки. Такая вот сублимация.





> И контроля над собственным сексуальным желанием может достичь КАЖДЫЙ. Через постепенные усилия. Через исследование самого себя и собственных особенностей. Желанием можно будет пользоваться по усмотрению. Ветры возникают не сами по себе, а по воле мысли. Мысль - причина, а не наоборот. Если мысль другого рода, никакого движения сексуальной энергии не получится. Нужны ПРАВИЛЬНЫЕ МЫСЛИ, подходящие для каждой конкретной ситуации. Иногда секуальное желание вообще не надо сдерживать. Иногда его надо ЗАРАНЕЕ в себе остановить.





> О вопросах сексуальной этики - о том, как себя правильно вести, чтоб, с одной стороны, не отрубить себе руку или еще что похуже, а, с другой, не мракобесить и не накапливать негативную карму - замечательно объяснил господин Берзин. Он коснулся как раз самых острых моментов, которые волнуют западных людей. Не читал всю тему от начала и до конца  - может, уже постили, но вставлю линк ещё раз)
> http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/ru...al_ethics.html





> Матчасть  Витаккасантхана сутта: Устранение отвлекающих мыслей





> Да, Иосиф, спасибо. Я бы добавил для полноты
> http://dhamma.ru/canon/sn/sn46-51.htm
> имхо, более развернуто пояснено про "уделение внимания" и "неуделение внимания".

----------

Роман М (05.09.2013)

----------


## Sojj

есть несколько наблюдений из личной практики.
Тантризм учит контролю за семенной жидкостью (тигле), которая является одной из основ человеческого тела.

Существует много физических и психологических практик, направленных на подчинение этого аспекта жизни.
Таким образом, обретя контроль над тигле, возникают мирские и немирские сиддхи (прошу меня поправить, если я не прав).

Теперь что касается сублимации, это очень интересный вопрос и связан он с возрастом, воззрением (мирским  :Smilie:  ), обстоятельствами жизни и здоровьем.
Сублимация - это *трансформация* сексуальной энергии. Т.е. действие осознанное. Полагаю, что оно может быть *вынужденным*, в том случае, если молодой человек или девушка имеют желание, но не имеют возможности сексуальной разрядки.
Полагаю, что имеется еще другой аспект - подавление желания, не относящееся к сублимации, т.к. оно блокирует энергию.

с некоторых пор заинтересовался даосскими практиками (Мантэк Чиа - автор), чисто с физиологически-прикладного аспекта. Что я могу сказать - это очень удивительно коррелируется с тибетскими представлениями об энергии. Мой опыт говорит мне о том, что отказываться от секса - очень глупое занятие, влекущее умственные и физиологические проблемы (если для этого не возникли предпоссылки в виде определенного уровня реализации).
Делая определенные практики (физические упражнения в первую очередь) стал замечать ощущения, схожие с эффектом от занятия йогой, т.е. появление телесных и медитативные переживания.

В связи с тем, что даосское учение направлено конкретно на преобразование сексуальной энергии в витальную энергию (энергию жизни, не знаю как ее назвать по другому), получается это и есть сублимация.
К сожалению, не очень хорошо понимаю отношение тибетского буддизма к этому аспекту, единственным материалом для меня является книга ЧННР по тибмеду ("Жизнь, смерть и умирание"), в которой говорится о возможности заниматься сексом без ограничений, соблюдая определенную "диету" половых сношений в зависимости от состояния тела, ума и времени года (правда информация противоречит даосизму).

полагаю, что правильное отношение к сексу и потребностям своего тела - будет очень важным шагом на пути духовной реализации для любого тантриста, т.к. непосредственно влечет за собой возникновение эмоций и переживаний.

мнение мое и необязательно правильное  :Big Grin:

----------

Neroli (05.09.2013)

----------

